# Mon imac se bloque



## exo07 (3 Octobre 2010)

Je viens vers vous pour récolter vos avis sur la cause possible du bloquage de mon imac.

En effet, cela fait déjà 2 ou 3 fois que celui-ci se "bloque" (souris inopérante, aucune action possible) et que même l'enchaînement des touches cmd+alt+esc reste sans effet (pas d'ouverture de fenêtre).
Cela survient après un passage en veille automatique lorsque je me suis absenté quelques temps.

Seule solution, l'arrêt brutal avec l'interrupteur arrière.

J'ai fait une réparation des autorisation et nettoyage via l'appli "maintenance" avant hier et à nouveau bloquage. On dirait qu'il rentre en veille et ne peut en sortir.

Je commence à avoir des craintes


----------



## exo07 (5 Octobre 2010)

En fait, je viens de me rendre compte que lorsque je lance "Maintenance" j'ai un message d'erreur de type:
"Erreur d'Applescript"
Il est impossible d'obtenir "class prol" "progress" of missiong value. (-1728)

C'est grave ?

D'un autre côté cela me semble plus en rapport avec l'application "maintenance" car au lancement, elle n'arrive pas a se connecter au site pour une maj automatique


----------



## citronvert55 (13 Octobre 2010)

Et bien exo07, je viens de m'inscrire sur ce site car j'ai exactement le même soucis  mais en plus par moment il se bloque sur une fenêtre qui me demande de le redémarer ou d'appuyer sur la touche réinitialisation , ok mais ou ce trouve cette foutue touche là est la question 
 je ne sait comment y remédier ...
et je croise les doigts pour qu'un pro du dépannage passe par ici et nous éclaire de sa science 
merci d'avance


----------



## alaincha (13 Octobre 2010)

citronvert55 a dit:


> par moment il se bloque sur une fenêtre qui me demande de le redémarer


Bonjour,

Tu devrais lire cet article sur OS X Facile.

Tu vas y trouver l'explication de ton problème ainsi que quelques propositions de solution.


----------



## citronvert55 (13 Octobre 2010)

alaincha a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu devrais lire cet article sur OS X Facile.
> 
> Tu vas y trouver l'explication de ton problème ainsi que quelques propositions de solution.


génial un grand merci  à toi alaincha 
je vais zieuter de suite


----------



## exo07 (8 Novembre 2010)

Bon ben moi je n'ai aucun message de type "Kernel Panic"....

J'ai l'imac bloqué, sans aucun message d'erreur ou quoi que ce soit....seule solution, reboot en appuyant sur le bouton on/off à l'arrière.

Cela revient de plus en plus en plus souvent maintenant. Je ne sais plus quoi faire. Je ne sais pas si c'est logiciel ou hardware. Quelqu'un a t-il un diagnostique a me proposer ou une approche de recherche de cause ?

L'ordi n'est pas très vieux, j'ai pas de logiciel exotique installé dessus, j'ai déjà fait plusieurs fois l'opération "maintenance", le diagnostique du DD semble toujours bon et les autorisation aussi.

Je croyais avoir trouvé quelquechose  avec la fonction "l'économiseur d'énergie" ou j'avais paramétré "suspendre l'activité de l'ordinateur après une inactivité de: " que j'ai paramétrée en "jamais", mais aujourd'hui, nouveau blocage

Est-ce que time machine pourrait mettre le bordel ? Help me please....


----------



## exo07 (11 Novembre 2010)

apparemment cela se produit quand on sélection par le menu pomme "fermer la cession", on tombe sur le menu du mac avec le fond aurore boréale mais le panneau avec la liste des compte n'apparaît pas

Pour aller plus loin j'ai exécuté l'AHT à l'aide de mon DVD1 d'instal pour vérifier le Hardware et les résultats du test se sont avéré (heureusement) négatif. Aucun problème n'a été détecté.

Là vraiment, j'en appel aux experts du forum pour un diagnostique et une solution


----------



## exo07 (28 Novembre 2010)

Je crois avoir trouvé ce qui me plantait l'imac.

Celà semble être Sketchup logiciel de DAO que mon fils avait téléchargé. J'ai trouvé sur le net plusieurs personnes exposant des problèmes similaires aux miens (blocage écran, obligé de reboot au bouton etc) à l'utilisation de ce logiciel gratuit. 

J'avais 2 version sur mon imac (la 6 et la 7). Saleté de gosses....mais je les aime quand même.

Donc une petit coup d'Appdcleaner et mon mac est redevenu réactif désormais   J'attends de voir si les plantages vont disparaître, amis croisons les doigts, depuis la suppression du dit logiciel tout semble aller mieux.

Donc avis aux amateurs de ce logiciel...

J'ai vu qu'il existait un logiciel en freeware qui s'appelle Blender. Quelqu'un connaît ? y a-t-il une compatibilité totale avec Léopard ?


----------



## exo07 (29 Novembre 2010)

Et mer..de, ce n'était pas çà. Nouveau blocage.

Au secours !!!!!!


----------



## bart roberts (29 Novembre 2010)

citronvert55 a dit:


> génial un grand merci  à toi alaincha
> je vais zieuter de suite


Salut Citron vert, 
J'avais le même type de problème et c'est une réinitialisation de la PRAM qui a tout résolu. Il en est question dans le lien proposé par alaincha. Bon courage.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h12 ----------




exo07 a dit:


> Et mer..de, ce n'était pas çà. Nouveau blocage.
> 
> Au secours !!!!!!


Est-ce que ton mac démarre normalement ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Novembre 2010)

as tu essayé de te connecter avec une autre session?


----------



## exo07 (30 Novembre 2010)

Le mac démarre .... en général normalement avec le "boing" de départ, mais quelquefois je l'ai vu (entendu) démarrer sans.

Ces problèmes surviennent sur n'importe quelle cession (la mienne ou l'une de celle des enfants).
J'ai aussi découvert des choses étranges sur ma cession (j'ai un fond d'écran bureau spécifique paramétré par défaut et de temps en temps je me retrouve avec l'aurore boréale à la place ?

Et là il y juste 15mn, a nouveau plus de souris (curseur figé).
Ou encore plus de touche clavier opérante (nouveauté de la semaine) à part me produire un bong sonore mais rien à l'écran. 

Un virus possible ? je n'ai jamais installé d'antivirus....

J'ai ré-installer la combo, pour voir, sans succès. Nettoyé le disque et les caches, réparé les autorisation, fait les test AHT. Tous me disent que le DD est OK.

Là j'ai vraiment les boules. 

Est-ce qu'une ré-installation complète de l'OS pourrait-être une solution ? (j'ai jamais fait cette manip)

J'ai déjà cloné mon DD avec CC (au cas ou) et sur un autre DD, time machine tourne régulièrement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h13 ----------

Je viens juste de cloner mon clone sur le DD de l'imac, ce qui a pour effet d'effacer le DD au préalable si j'ai bien compris.

J'ignore encore si cela aura un effet bénéfique car je me dis que si j'ai une merde logicielle, je l'ai aussi sur mon clone, donc...les jours prochains me diront si cette opération a changé quelque chose, mais j'ai des doutes.


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Décembre 2010)

exo07 a dit:


> Le mac démarre .... en général normalement avec le "boing" de départ, mais quelquefois je l'ai vu (entendu) démarrer sans.
> 
> Ces problèmes surviennent sur n'importe quelle cession (la mienne ou l'une de celle des enfants).
> J'ai aussi découvert des choses étranges sur ma cession (j'ai un fond d'écran bureau spécifique paramétré par défaut et de temps en temps je me retrouve avec l'aurore boréale à la place ?
> ...




et en ayant essayé de rebooter seulement à partir du clone et en ne se servant que du clone quelques jours pour voir .... cela aurait pu etre interessant ...


----------



## exo07 (3 Décembre 2010)

Bon, je croise les doigts mais depuis que j'ai cloné mon clone sur le mac, je n'ai plus eu de blocage.
Je comprend pas trop pourquoi cette manip aurait pu solutionner le problème, mais pour l'instant, çà roule...

Effectivement, j'avais aussi pensé a travailler sur mon clone pendant quelques jours pour voir si lui aussi était sensible au même type de blocage.


----------



## Raster (3 Décembre 2010)

Salut Exo07

j'ai apporté il y a peu de temps une solution au problème d'imac qui plante :
http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/probleme-ecran-qui-se-fige-478112.html

Ceux qui ont essayé en sont ravis   moi compris ! ça marche ... le coupable : SLéopard 10.6.3
Ma source :
http://discussions.apple.com/thread....t=510&tstart=0
1. Problem started happening after 10.6.3 update? Yes
2. Did you get any errors during 10.6.3 update process? No
3. Mouse cursor moves? Yes
4. Mouse clicking does nothing? Yes
5. Keyboard key presses do nothing? Yes
6. Only way to re-animate system is by holding down power button? Yes


----------



## exo07 (7 Décembre 2010)

Je ne suis pas sous snow Léopard mais Léopard tout court. Mais peut-être la dernière MaJ de Léopard est buggée de la même façon que celle de snow léopard ?

Si j'ai à nouveau des problèmes, j'essaierai de passer sous l'ancienne version.

Pour l'instant, je croise les doigts, mais le fait d'avoir recloné sur l'imac mon clone sauvegardé sur DDE semble avoir levé les blocages (un forumeur m'avait suggéré cette méthode pour palier à des défault éventuels sur certains secteurs du DD interne de l'imac)


----------



## exo07 (7 Décembre 2010)

Bon, reblocage Là j'en ai marre.

Je vais réinstaller une version précédente de Léopard, mais laquelle et où la trouver ?

Merci de votre aide


----------

